# Brown Algae



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Have had brown algae for months and looking at GFO vs vodka dosing? Thoughts? I've reduced feeding and kept up with 20 gallon per week water changes but no luck. Chemiclean knocks it back a bit but it always comes back. So I'm looking at the aforementioned methods and also changing my fudge to bare bottom. It's pretty nasty looking. The clown is on a timeout for nipping at my other clowns in the DT. It's about 15 gallons









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

The red stuff on the bottom now covers the whole of the refugium bottom. Any thoughts?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

red stuff looks like cyano. i don't see any coral in there so you could leave the lights off for 3 days and it should disappear. You need to find out what is causing it though, or it will probably show up again.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Only feeding once a day and the RODI water is clear. TDS is low. It's Red in the sump but brown in the DT


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

100% cyano

Turning the lights off for three days won't cut it. This stuff is stubborn as your mother-in-law!!

There are a few treatments out there that work well, but the first thing you want to do is increase flow, decrease lighting, and vacuum the cyano off the rocks and sand.

What worked for me was chemi clean and a full blackout for three days. I wrapped my tank with cardboard so no light would get in and then dosed with chemi clean. After the third day the cyano was completely gone and the tank was good as new. Although, if you introduce anything into the tank that has cyano on it (seen or unseen) the cycle will kick in again due to low flow/high lights.

Most peoples tanks have cyano due to high nutrients, but it's usually unseen due to high flow.

Good luck!


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

I have two Hydor Nanos in the fuge. That should be sufficient flow. But I wonder if it could be that the pump bring water INTO the fuge and thus out, is only flowing at 26GPH? In the DT I have 3000GPH flow and about 500 GPH water exchange 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

